
Hash Your Way to a Better Neural Network - joe_the_user
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/algorithms-and-hardware-for-deep-learning
======
joe_the_user
The interesting thing about this article is it describes a cpu technique that
can supposedly beat hardware intensive GPU methods.

